# control de motor CC 120V 3A



## technique (Oct 30, 2009)

hola amigos del foro:
estoy tratando de controlar un motor CC de 120V 3A 
encontre algunas ideas en el foro como unas PWM con 555 y cmos, tambien unas con comparadores y otras con pic´s , no se mucho de electronica asi que intente con el 555 y un IRF 830, pero hay un inconveniente, en baja velocidad el motor da un ruido (silvido) y no tiene mucho torque porque me parece que no hay suficientre corriente.  Tambien lo hice con un dimmer CA y en la salida le coloque un puente rectificador pero en baja velocidad el motor "salta" como que recibe corrriente cada 0.75 segundos, lo probe colocandole un condensador pero no funciono.  Lo que si funciono es alimentandole con una fuente CC pura variable, en baja velocidad no pierde torque y funciona como un reloj sin ruido y sin "saltar", pero la fuente solo brinda hasta 30V . Por eso necesito encontrar una fuente regulada de unos 6V a 120V en CC de unos 3 A, busque pero no encontre de tan alto voltaje, vi algo que mencionaba una fuente con cmos o igbt pero no se mucho de eso.
Les agradezco mucho su ayuda para poder encontrar unas guias para hacerlo o alguna ideas de los que tienen mas conocimiento sobre este tema.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Que aplicacion tienes en mente y cual es el rango de RPM que quieres usar ? Salu2.


----------



## technique (Nov 8, 2009)

Le piens utilizar en una lijadora de disc pequeña, asi que el moyor es bueno porque no pierde torque cuando recibe carga y las RPMque quiero usar es si es posible desde 0 hasta el maximo 4000 aprox.
gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Mira esto, no es por PWM pero te podría servir.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post78754


----------

